# Sticky  Aquadive goes Deep, real Deep!



## arutlosjr11

Some cool news about the Bathyscaphe 300. More pics in the coming days...

*AQUADIVE - The Dive Machine*
Upon the relaunch of the iconic AQUADIVE brand in the Fall of 2011, 
Aquadive's main goals was to offer genuine European made watches that represent 
the best value and quality in the industry, and to offer great customer 
satisfaction in the process. So we obviously chose to incorporate some modern 
and innovative German technology into our new line of watches, but on the same 
token also respect and honor the legacy of the original 70s AQUADIVE watches by 
remaining true to their handmade Swiss craftsmanship.

Since AQUADIVE's relaunch in 2011, we have reached record heights with 
the brand. And now, we've reached record lows. When our engineers designed the 
new Bathyscaphe 300, they designed it to withstand its rated depth of 
3000m/9900ft, and even deeper. Last year in Germany, the Bathyscaphe 300 was 
pressure tested in a lab at a simulated depth of 5000m/16400ft, and it easily 
passed without the use of any gas or liquid filling. So this year we decided to 
take it a step further and do what very few watch companies are even capable of, 
which is actually testing the watch on the ocean floor in the Gulf of Mexico for 
10 hours at depths where only a select few legendary and famous dive watches 
have ever been.

Since June of this year, National Geographic has been sponsoring the 
211-foot Exploration Vessel NAUTILUS as it undergoes a six month scientific and 
archeological exploration of the Gulf of Mexico and Caribbean Sea. The 
exploration is led by world renowned scientist and explorer Dr. Robert Ballard 
of TITANIC fame. The Principal Investigator on this historic exploration is 
Fritz Hanselmann. Fritz also happens to be a Chief Underwater Archeologist and 
Dive Training Officer at Texas State University, as well as a proud AQUADIVE 
owner and supporter who has traveled and dived all over the world. Last year 
while wearing his trusty AQUADIVE Bathyscaphe 300, Fritz led an exploration in 
the Chagres River in Panama and discovered ancient shipwrecks believed to have 
been from the lost fleet of Captain Henry Morgan.

And on July 24th, 2013 while aboard the state of the art Exploration 
Vessel NAUTILUS off the coast of Texas, Fritz bravely and confidently strapped 
his Bathyscaphe 300 to the tethered ROV submersible Hercules before it was cast 
off into the unexplored depths. Fritz's Bathyscaphe 300 was taken down to a max 
depth of 1390m/4580ft for a 15 hour dive during a mapping expedition of the 
deepest shipwreck excavation ever accomplished in North America. And as 
expected, his AQUADIVE Bathyscaphe 300 performed flawlessly during that lengthy 
time span and made Fritz a very proud owner. As of this writing, Fritz's trusty 
Bathyscaphe 300 is currently back on his wrist while the NAUTILUS sails the Gulf 
of Mexico and Caribbean Sea during the next four months in search of even more 
undiscovered ancient shipwrecks.
Obviously the fact that AQUADIVE designed a dive a watch to be able to 
reach such great depths, goes far beyond the practical needs of recreational 
divers. But the high end engineering with the least tolerances possible in the 
industry and finely executed craftsmanship needed to produce such a capable dive 
watch, is so exceptional that it makes it a true value and a mechanical wonder 
to behold. And it also offers our customers precision, durability, and longevity 
built into each and every AQUADIVE watch.
The results of our new achievement and commitment to value and quality 
clearly show in the craftsmanship of our fine Swiss watches, and also in the 
praise from our worldwide customers and reviewers. You can read more about Fritz 
Hanselmann and the NAUTILUS at the links below. And for more information on our 
dive watches, please visit our website.

http://www.nautiluslive.org/people/frederick-hanselmann

http://www.nautiluslive.org/mission/2013























































Sent from my iPhone


----------



## ChrisinOhio

Very, very cool! That's some depth.... Deeper than the average hot tub for sure!  

Chris


----------



## Spring-Diver

Thanks for the info/links Ariel

There is no doubt in my mind Aquadive make an outstanding product with excellent CS:-! Until one straps the mighty BS300 on their wrist, they'll never understand the build/fit & finish. Truly an iconic diver IMHO.

Cheers
Shannon


----------



## Dimitris

1390m? Peace of cake for BS300.
Nice to see a dive watch deep in the sea.

Thanks Ariel.


----------



## TheWalrus

This is the coolest thing I've read on this forum - especially considering how long I've been a fan of Dr. Ballard and his work in the field of Underwater exploration and archaeology. 

I've been toying with the idea of a new watch - Speedmasters, Aquaracers, Tudors... it appears that the Aqua Dive Dark Horse Candidate has suddenly taken a commanding lead.


----------



## arutlosjr11

Check this out AD Fans -

http://www.aquadive.com/aquadive-the-dive-machine.html






Fritz Hanselmann just sent us this video he shot on the deck of the E/V NAUTILUS. The entire 15 hour dive and the BS300 itself, were filmed and monitored only during the live feed on the NAUTILUS website.


----------



## arutlosjr11

More pics of the BS300 going deep while strapped to the deep submersible ROV HERCULES.

http://www.nautiluslive.org/album/2013/08/06/nautilus-view-below



















Ariel S-
Sent from my iPhone


----------



## skin diver

Good stuff Ariel.

Fritz and the guys doing these expeditions gotta love their jobs. There's undoubtedly a lot of down time steaming to and from locations, collecting/logging boring data etc, but the discovery side of their work must be exhilarating.

Cool that an Aquadive hitched a ride.


----------



## MJM

Never wear your watch in a hot tub. Hot water is not good for the seals of any watch; no matter what depth it's rated to.



ChrisinOhio said:


> Very, very cool! That's some depth.... Deeper than the average hot tub for sure!
> 
> Chris


----------



## Dimitris

MJM said:


> Never wear your watch in a hot tub. Hot water is not good for the seals of any watch; no matter what depth it's rated to.


Another internet myth that lives for years and comes back over and over.

Water temperature in a hot tube is just a few degrees above body temperature. Seals can withstand temperatures above boiling water.


----------



## arejay

.

Sent from my BNTV600 using Tapatalk


----------



## john111

amazing I have never seen such testing on a product great job guys I guess no I believe it is an excellent product thank you for such depth info


----------



## WatchOutChicago

This is fantastic. I watched the James Cameron Challenger Deep documentary recently and really enjoyed it. It's pretty insane that the specially made Rolex Deepsea made it to 36,000 feet.


----------



## devinyasith

Hii..guys I'm new to here.i gonna buy a watch today from eBay. I'm looking for a good quality watch for budget of $30-$40.
so..guys what brand should I buy?


----------



## eddiea

Nice read...!


----------



## watchfanatic100

Absolutely agree dive watches are damn cool,Rolex Deepsea and Panerai Submersible come to mind


----------



## Stef C

Wow ! thats deep.... interesting article !

Great read ! Nic pics of the Watch attached to the ROV.

Nothing cant beat a real Diving test ! looks like another Watch on my wish list. thanks!


----------



## mwaldie

I have worn my Panerai's in my hot tube for many years with no affects to them.


----------



## Stef C

Great Watch!


----------



## Plongeur78

Excellent thread Ariel &#55357;&#56396;&#55356;&#57339;


----------



## Krizian

AWESOME news!!!


----------



## paltema

really cool pics man!


----------



## watchcrazy007

big fan of the brand


----------



## Nano9089

Bump!!


----------



## VanWilson

Yeah right.


----------



## The Bigwatch Guy

Those early Aquadive watches are super cool. I like the large and colorful dial depth gauge model which used an electronic movement. - Dave


----------



## gavgetwet

Pretty cool


----------



## chremboldt

I've been wondering about this for a while now. Thanks for the info!

Also - this practical testing stuff is awesome. Love seeing this



Dimitris said:


> Another internet myth that lives for years and comes back over and over.
> 
> Water temperature in a hot tube is just a few degrees above body temperature. Seals can withstand temperatures above boiling water.


----------



## pro2zon

I love to see that my 300 can really live up to its depth rating. That is awesome, thank you for sharing.


----------



## lovedeep

amazing!


----------



## Dcormsby

That is super cool to see it in its element!


----------



## jarthom66

arutlosjr11 said:


> Some cool news about the Bathyscaphe 300. More pics in the coming days...
> 
> *AQUADIVE - The Dive Machine*
> Upon the relaunch of the iconic AQUADIVE brand in the Fall of 2011,
> Aquadive's main goals was to offer genuine European made watches that represent
> the best value and quality in the industry, and to offer great customer
> satisfaction in the process. So we obviously chose to incorporate some modern
> and innovative German technology into our new line of watches, but on the same
> token also respect and honor the legacy of the original 70s AQUADIVE watches by
> remaining true to their handmade Swiss craftsmanship.
> 
> Since AQUADIVE's relaunch in 2011, we have reached record heights with
> the brand. And now, we've reached record lows. When our engineers designed the
> new Bathyscaphe 300, they designed it to withstand its rated depth of
> 3000m/9900ft, and even deeper. Last year in Germany, the Bathyscaphe 300 was
> pressure tested in a lab at a simulated depth of 5000m/16400ft, and it easily
> passed without the use of any gas or liquid filling. So this year we decided to
> take it a step further and do what very few watch companies are even capable of,
> which is actually testing the watch on the ocean floor in the Gulf of Mexico for
> 10 hours at depths where only a select few legendary and famous dive watches
> have ever been.
> 
> Since June of this year, National Geographic has been sponsoring the
> 211-foot Exploration Vessel NAUTILUS as it undergoes a six month scientific and
> archeological exploration of the Gulf of Mexico and Caribbean Sea. The
> exploration is led by world renowned scientist and explorer Dr. Robert Ballard
> of TITANIC fame. The Principal Investigator on this historic exploration is
> Fritz Hanselmann. Fritz also happens to be a Chief Underwater Archeologist and
> Dive Training Officer at Texas State University, as well as a proud AQUADIVE
> owner and supporter who has traveled and dived all over the world. Last year
> while wearing his trusty AQUADIVE Bathyscaphe 300, Fritz led an exploration in
> the Chagres River in Panama and discovered ancient shipwrecks believed to have
> been from the lost fleet of Captain Henry Morgan.
> 
> And on July 24th, 2013 while aboard the state of the art Exploration
> Vessel NAUTILUS off the coast of Texas, Fritz bravely and confidently strapped
> his Bathyscaphe 300 to the tethered ROV submersible Hercules before it was cast
> off into the unexplored depths. Fritz's Bathyscaphe 300 was taken down to a max
> depth of 1390m/4580ft for a 15 hour dive during a mapping expedition of the
> deepest shipwreck excavation ever accomplished in North America. And as
> expected, his AQUADIVE Bathyscaphe 300 performed flawlessly during that lengthy
> time span and made Fritz a very proud owner. As of this writing, Fritz's trusty
> Bathyscaphe 300 is currently back on his wrist while the NAUTILUS sails the Gulf
> of Mexico and Caribbean Sea during the next four months in search of even more
> undiscovered ancient shipwrecks.
> Obviously the fact that AQUADIVE designed a dive a watch to be able to
> reach such great depths, goes far beyond the practical needs of recreational
> divers. But the high end engineering with the least tolerances possible in the
> industry and finely executed craftsmanship needed to produce such a capable dive
> watch, is so exceptional that it makes it a true value and a mechanical wonder
> to behold. And it also offers our customers precision, durability, and longevity
> built into each and every AQUADIVE watch.
> The results of our new achievement and commitment to value and quality
> clearly show in the craftsmanship of our fine Swiss watches, and also in the
> praise from our worldwide customers and reviewers. You can read more about Fritz
> Hanselmann and the NAUTILUS at the links below. And for more information on our
> dive watches, please visit our website.
> 
> http://www.nautiluslive.org/people/frederick-hanselmann
> 
> http://www.nautiluslive.org/mission/2013
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone


Awesome

Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


----------



## juul

wow


----------



## TKiteCD

juul said:


> wow


I clicked this highlighted thread for that?


----------



## RIB333

We all did. But it is pretty cool.


----------



## TKiteCD

Nah... I meant his comment which was just "wow". LOL


----------



## RIB333

I know, I did the same thing.


----------



## smurfdon

Educating and lovely thread.


----------



## euro-rs

Anyone have any experience with these watches? Are they just a cool re-issue or do they hold up?


----------



## groooooove

awesome stuff...

sometimes i get annoyed at these watches, some micro divers, that prioritize insane WR over thinness of the case. i'd be happy with any 200M diver, as would any of us i think.. 

but hearing that this technology is actually being used makes it all worthwhile.


----------



## hmalik

Thanks for the info


----------



## Kvadrat

Yo guyz what's up ?))


----------



## FubarCle

Cool to see the watch actually being used for it's capabilities. Very neat to have a real world test!


----------



## VinceWatch

This is cool and is an interesting test but it is of course way out of the realm of where any watch will ever be used. I hope everyone realizes that the open ocean depth record fro a Diver is about 1550 feet and may never go beyond that. In 1970 I bought an Aquadive 1000 Chronometer which was the same watch as the one shown on the Aquadive website history page. I wore it all through Commercial Diving School in Southern California and then used it diving on many diving jobs including a series of Saturation dives in South America up to 200 meters. I destroyed the crystal in a motorcycle accident and it was restored by the Swiss Watch Technical Center in Lititz, PA in 1980. I had it resored again by RGM in about 1993, but they would not guarantee the water tightness, so I could not dive it any longer. I had it until about 1995 when I met someone who wanted it more than I did, so I sold it. It was definitely a 70's style watch and was not getting much wrist time by then. so I let it go. It had a manual winding Valjoux 72 movement and I was using auto winding watches by then.


----------



## CCR1983

Fascinating info, like Fubar said very cool to see the watch actually being put to the test. Thank you!


----------



## Lifestyle.Timepieces

arutlosjr11 said:


> Check this out AD Fans -
> 
> http://www.aquadive.com/aquadive-the-dive-machine.html
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Fritz Hanselmann just sent us this video he shot on the deck of the E/V NAUTILUS. The entire 15 hour dive and the BS300 itself, were filmed and monitored only during the live feed on the NAUTILUS website.


wow super cool


----------



## gverso

such an experience/experiment ;-)


----------



## happy hooligan

very, very cool.


----------

